# Some of my better bottles Indian Territory Oklahoma Other



## stephengray

Hello, here are some of my more favorite bottles.  I collect any Oklahoma bottles, picture druggists and picture hutches (I wish I had some of Dean's bottles!).


----------



## stephengray

*Wilburton, Oklahoma hutchinson*

Very rare hutch from Wilburton, Okla. It is probably a territory bottle just does not say it.  Only 2 them are known.


----------



## stephengray

*Badger hutch from Watertown, Wis Mint!*

Great picture hutch.


----------



## stephengray

*San Pedro ship druggist*

I collect picture druggists and this is one of them.


----------



## stephengray

*London, Ky pointer dog druggist*

Another pic druggist.  Picture isn't great but bottle is near mint and a 6 ounce size.


----------



## stephengray

*Atchison, Kansas lion druggist*

Great 8 ounce size.


----------



## stephengray

*Swaim's Panacea sand pontil*

Great bottle in great condition with a very nice sand pontil.


----------



## stephengray

*Yonkers, N.Y. statue of liberty druggist*

Picture druggist.


----------



## stephengray

*Dakota territory druggist 8 oz.*

I collect any western druggists or hutches.


----------



## stephengray

*Elephant hutch from Chicago*

Good picture hutch.


----------



## stephengray

*Holdenville, Indian Territory hutchinson*

Pretty rare hutch.


----------



## stephengray

*Indian pic hutchinson from Racine, Wis.*

Branderberg & Gloede Racine, Wis.  Has a scratch on upper shoulder but I don't let that bother me.


----------



## stephengray

*Prescott, Arizona Territory bottle*

Mint!


----------



## Jim

*RE: Prescott, Arizona Territory bottle*

Welcome, Stephen. Those are some great bottles, territorials are an extremely challenging category to collect.  ~Jim


----------



## appliedlips

*RE: Prescott, Arizona Territory bottle*

Great bottles Stephen, I especially like your pictoral drugstores. I was intending to contact you soon as I think I might have a couple for you. They are packed now, but one is a hand holding a bouquet of flowers incorporated in the embossing. If you are interested I will get some pics to you after unpacking.Doug


----------



## blobbottlebob

Interesting bottles Stephen. I like the drug store examples. You have some cool and odd graphics on them. The Wisconsin sodas are nice too (that's what I collect). Your Racine example is tougher to find than the Badger but they're both pretty good. I have a Tomahawk hutch too. If you'd like to see it I'll post a pic.


----------



## pyshodoodle

*RE: Prescott, Arizona Territory bottle*

HI Stephen, 
 Welcome to the forum. 
 I really enjoyed the pictures of your collection. Territory bottles are not something we find here, so I always find them intriguing. (And I always seem to be singing OKLAHOMA in my head[]).

 Kate


----------



## stephengray

*RE: Prescott, Arizona Territory bottle*

Thanks, Jim.  I used to have quite a few territorials but then got out of it and sold most of them.  Wish I had them all back now.


----------



## stephengray

*RE: Prescott, Arizona Territory bottle*

Doug, send those pics!  I have quite a few picture druggists but am always trying to add more.  I don't collect pestle & mortar's though, unless they are from Oklahoma or another western town.  Thanks, Stephen.


----------



## stephengray

*Tomahawk picture hutchinson*

I would like to see that picture hutch.  I have heard of it but have never seen one.  I have also had a collector tell me about a drugstore bottle from Wisconsin that has an Indian on it.  Got any?  Or nobody of somebody who has one?  Here is another drug bottle I have.


----------



## stephengray

*territorial bottle*

Kate, thanks for the message. Territorials are neat and since I am a history buff I like the territorials items.  Here is an amber Dakota territory druggist (picture is not good).  Stephen.


----------



## blobbottlebob

*RE: Tomahawk picture hutchinson*

Cool bells. I will post the hutch when I get the chance. Your info is correct on the medicine. It is a Stapleton drug store bottle from Watertown , Wis. I don't own one but I can probably dig up a picture of that too.


----------



## TJSJHART

*RE: Tomahawk picture hutchinson*

welcome steve,, i love that az. territory bottle . i've never seen one before from prescott or any other arizona town . but i never really got into collecting them.  where did you pick it up at?


----------



## stephengray

*Arizona Territory bottle*

I got that bottle at the National Expo that was in Las Vegas.  Found some good bottles at that show.  I also got a Frederick, O.T. (Oklahoma Territory) druggist from the same guy.  He had a Washington Territory coffin flask that I wish I had gotten it now.


----------



## potstone

*RE: Arizona Territory bottle*

Hi Steve, You have a great grouping of bottles there. 
 I'm really into history myself and combining history with
 the bottles you collect makes the hobby that much more
 interesting. Greg


----------



## blobbottlebob

*RE: Arizona Territory bottle*

Better late than never (I hope). Here is the Tomahawk hutch.It's a hard one to come by.


----------



## blobbottlebob

*RE: Arizona Territory bottle*

Next - the Indian medicine. I believe that this is pretty rare as well.


----------



## stephengray

*RE: Arizona Territory bottle*

Thanks for the pics.  That is a great picture hutch.  And a great picture druggist.  Do you or anybody you know have an extra Stapleton drug?  I also have two different bell hutches from Racine, the horse from Milwaukee and a quart bimal crown bell from Racine.  I got the Badger Watertown at a tiny antique store in Alpine, California and the Indian Racine through a trade here in Wyoming.  I guess bottles have spread all over the place from where they were found.  By the way, since you are in Wisconsin, I collect all Waukegan, Ill. bottles.


----------



## blobbottlebob

*RE: Arizona Territory bottle*

I've got nothing from Waukegan but I know a collector in Antioch.He might have something. I have a very neat example of an embossed king's crown picture hutch from Milwaukee that I have an extra of. If you are interested - pm me.


----------

